# Feather Eggs tutorial



## Mandy (Dec 12, 2006)

*Feather Eggs*
Designed By: Kathleen George






*
Materials needed*:

Styrofoam Products:
3 Eggs, 3"
1 package of feathers per egg (models pictured used pheasant heart, pheasant almond and guinea feathers)

Other Materials:
Wooden skewer
Paintbrush, flat
Scissors
Natural raffia
Thin wire
Dried grasses
Dried flowers
Thick, white craft glue
*
INSTRUCTIONS:*

1. Prepare feathers: Cut off downy section from each feather; sort by size and color.

2. Insert skewer into small end of egg; use as handle while covering egg.

3. Squeeze glue over entire egg; spread glue in even layer with paintbrush. Beginning at narrow end of egg, place small feathers around the tip, slightly overlapping each feather as you go. Gently smooth each feather into the glue with your fingers. Add a second row of feathers, overlapping slightly the first row of feathers. Repeat, until entire egg is covered. If a feather is not smooth and flat, glue down again with a tiny dab of glue. Add several layers of feathers over the bottom of the egg to cover the ends of the last row of feathers. Let dry.

4. Prepare nest in which eggs are displayed. Wind a length of raffia around and around to form a shallow bowl, wiring raffia together as you go. Embellish with dried grasses and dried flowers.

Source: http://craft.dow.com/proj/508.htm


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Those are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## IanT (Mar 24, 2008)

very pretty! what gave you the idea to do them like that?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Those are gorgeous , thanks for posting .

Kitn


----------



## Michaela (Jun 15, 2009)

That looks absolutely amazing. I think I've to try that on the weekend.


----------

